# Question Regarding Curing of Meat



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

I have been processing venison sausage for about 20 years with my family. AND, we have NEVER established a length of time by which to properly cure the meat. We have let the meat set for as short as an hour to as long as two days. 
QUESTION: What is the optimal time to let meat set when mixing in cure? And, which is better to use Tender Quick or the pink granular cure?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I have read......the curing process starts immediatly.The cure is what turns the meat mixture gray.When it is in the smoker the heat will turn it back to pink.

The longer you let it sit before stuffing into casings,the tougher it is to stuff as the meat mixture "sets."Stuff it right away.Let the casings dry and start smoking.

I always use the pink Modern Cure unless a recipe specifically calls for Tenderquick.Tenderquick conatins a lot more salt than Modern Cure.So you would have to adjust the amount of salt you put in.Since it would be guessing.....not a good idea.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

for sausage i have always just left it for 24 hours.

for hams and bacons its quite a bit longer.


----------

